# Best Bindings for a Newbie??



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Personally I wouldn't get the NTN it costs a lot and I dont like releasable bindings. I would go with some g3 stuff maybe their ascents I have the targas and like em a bunch.


----------



## Powderpinhead (Jun 28, 2005)

NNN is too weak for true backcountry touring. Those bindings are for more of a cross country ski binding than a backcountry set up. They would be good for skiing at the local golf course but not in the BC. The Atomics that you got need a tele binding and not a NNN binding. As the otehr guy stated NTN are too expensive. Stick with basic tele bindings like G3's or Rottafellas.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I think G3 makes a women specific binding, that would probably be the way to go


----------



## BullSCit (Nov 12, 2003)

Powderpinhead said:


> NNN is too weak for true backcountry touring. Those bindings are for more of a cross country ski binding than a backcountry set up. They would be good for skiing at the local golf course but not in the BC. The Atomics that you got need a tele binding and not a NNN binding. As the otehr guy stated NTN are too expensive. Stick with basic tele bindings like G3's or Rottafellas.


 
Have you ever seen the Rottefella Magnum Backcountry NNN? It looks to be quite a bit beefier. If I did get a basic tele binding, what are the boots that have the most hiking boot feel to them?

Thanks again.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

If you are ever going to want to put those skiis on edge you will want something a lot stronger. if you want a basic binding try something like
22 Designs LiteDog from TelemarkSki.com
but I would recommend
G3 Targa CrossTour from TelemarkSki.com
if you really want to go basic look at these
Voile 3-Pin Cable Binding from TelemarkSki.com
Those voile 3 pin cable binding is about as basic you will want to get with those skis. They might even be too basic.


----------



## spookylynx (Nov 2, 2006)

the best bindings in the world are hammerheads....period. key = major adjustability and THEY DONT BREAK! the tour mode takes a couple extra seconds to slide the pivots but, there is no axle to loosen, no lock mechanism to ice up, and did I mention they don't break.

happy skiing


----------



## jbowler116 (Mar 14, 2007)

*touring setup*

it doesnt sound like youare looking for anything to rip in the backcountry, if you are looking for something to tour around and maybe go down some gentle slopes i would go with the g3 targa, it has a nice tour option on the heel throw that takes zero adjustment to use and lessons the tension on the cartridges, combine these with some scarpa t2x boots and your lady will be all set for a comfortable day in the backcountry that will still allow for some downhill, you wont be hucking off any cliffs but with that setup you can do long tours and have the ability to ski anything <30 degrees no problem. black diamond 03 bindings would be a decent option as well.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

The G3 and Black diamond bindings with the pivot are great on the ascent since you do not fight the cable cartridge/spring. If you are a good tele skier, ignore this next comment. Have you considered an AT setup for easier skiing in mixed or variable snow, which is often encountered in the backcountry?


----------



## Boat-ERS (Apr 15, 2005)

G3 Women's Targa Roxy Telemark Bindings

I rock the G3 targa roxy. I rip in the back country and inbounds. I don't hold back and always ski hard, and have even hucked off some cliffs. I have skied the same bindings for 3 seasons and have never had any problems. I like the ladies, because my foot is a little smaller and I tend to have some sliding in the men's bindings because they are a little wider up front. I am buying new skis this year and plan on buying a pair of G3's again. The link above has them for under $100. I also wear Scarpa's and the T2s are a great way to go. I have never worn the T2x, because I had the original T2s and just went to the Lady T1s. If she is just starting the T1s will be way to stiff. But she needs to try boots on. The Scarpa's fit my foot great, but I have a friend that wears Garmonts and that is better for her. I have a friend that wears Crispis. So try them on and walk around.


----------

